# Food Safety News - 10/11/2020



## daveomak.fs (Oct 11, 2020)

*Listeria found in a quarter of frozen veg in England*
By News Desk on Oct 11, 2020 12:05 am Listeria was detected in almost a quarter of frozen vegetable samples in England, according to a study. Between December 2018 and April 2019, 1,050 frozen fruit and vegetable samples were collected. Listeria monocytogenes or other Listeria species were detected in 167 samples of vegetables. Listeria monocytogenes was present in 10 percent of frozen vegetables. The... Continue Reading

   

*IAFP 2021 calls for workshop, symposium and roundtable proposals*
By News Desk on Oct 11, 2020 12:03 am The International Association for Food Protection’s (IAFP) program committee is inviting members and other interested individuals to submit workshop and symposium or roundtable proposals for IAFP 2021. The 2021 conference is Set for July 18 – 21 in Phoenix, AZ. The submission deadline is Nov. 10, 2020. The IAFP describes the three options as follows:... Continue Reading

   

*Public alert warns of glass pieces in Taylor Farms bowl meals*
By News Desk on Oct 10, 2020 03:45 pm The USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service has issued a public alert about ready-to-eat meals from Taylor Farms because glass pieces have been found in the product. A recall was not requested because it is believed that the products are no longer available for consumers to purchase. “The problem was discovered when a Taylor Farms... Continue Reading


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 13, 2020)

First article...yikes!


----------

